# * Vili Bloodline *



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello

Vili Bloodline is very good line of hardbite dogs with very big bones
you have some of that blood in usa?

for more info contact me

http://www.freewebs.com/redblackpits/


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

O.C., Davor and Zinetti Kennels all have some Vili dogs. Don't know if they're the same blood but they're suposed to be hard-mouthed game dogs alright.

[email protected]


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

the blood is same but i've the son of purebred vili based on Davor vili rom
this is his pedigré

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=169489

sincerely
R&B kennel


----------



## mrssfn78 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Vili*

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied


----------



## mrssfn78 (Jan 21, 2011)

*son of Vili*



mrssfn78 said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied


One of the last son


----------

